# Attempt to ram USNS Mercy with train



## RackMaster (Apr 1, 2020)

This is beyond crazy.

Prosecutors: Engineer deliberately ran train off tracks in attempt to smash the USNS Mercy


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2020)

Whhhhhat
The
Fuuuuckkk
?


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 1, 2020)

The only way to stop a bad guy with a train is a good guy with a train!


----------



## Grunt (Apr 1, 2020)

He should be caned until he can no longer stand under his own power and once he can...cane him again....


----------



## Dame (Apr 1, 2020)

What does he think is going on? The article doesn't say but there is some serious delusion behind this.

ETA: From another article.


> In a second interview with FBI agents, Moreno said "he did it out of the desire to 'wake people up,'" according to the affidavit. "Moreno stated that he thought that the U.S.N.S. Mercy was suspicious and did not believe 'the ship is what they say it's for,'" it said.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 1, 2020)

This is some Grand Theft Auto-level jackassery.  "Side quest:  Steal a public transport train and crash it into a giant-but-sketchy US military hospital ship"


----------



## AWP (Apr 1, 2020)

Casey Jones is not amused.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 1, 2020)

*Crazy Train: Conductor Tries To Ram USNS Mercy Hospital Ship… With A Train* 

"I’m sorry, but what?  Folks, this is some Grand Theft Auto-level jackassery. “Side quest: Steal a public transport train and crash it into a giant-but-sketchy US military hospital ship.”  As if our medical workers and government officials didn’t have enough to worry about, we have crazy people trying to CRASH FREAKIN’ TRAINS INTO A HOSPITAL SHIP in the middle of a worldwide pandemic.
Can’t make this stuff up…"


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 2, 2020)

Not sure this needs to be in the Domestic and International Terrorism Forum. Methinks it should be in the Duh, I'm an Idiot Forum.

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 2, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Not sure this needs to be in the Domestic and International Terrorism Forum. Methinks it should be in the Duh, I'm an Idiot Forum.
> 
> LL


Disagree, call it a terrorist act until proven otherwise.
We need common sense Train Engineer controls.


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 2, 2020)

DA SWO said:


> Disagree, call it a terrorist act until proven otherwise.
> We need common sense Train Engineer controls.


While I do agree that we need common sense, I do not think its accurate to call it terrorism. 
That is to say, it does not really fit the definition, 
"The unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims." 

It seems to me that, while this moron can be charged with a slew of other felonies, terrorism does not fit the bill.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 2, 2020)

Grapevine said:


> While I do agree that we need common sense, I do not think its accurate to call it terrorism.
> That is to say, it does not really fit the definition,
> "The unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims."
> 
> It seems to me that, while this moron can be charged with a slew of other felonies, terrorism does not fit the bill.



His ramblings could just be a defence attempt.  Until he's fully investigated and the true motive behind the attack, it's plausible to be terrorism.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 2, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> His ramblings could just be a defence attempt.  Until he's fully investigated and the true motive behind the attack, it's plausible to be terrorism.



Very true. Our government is oftentimes in *way* too much of a hurry to call something what it is or is not before it's fully investigated. I think our *always trying to play nice* scheme backfires on us sometimes.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 2, 2020)

He told authorities he had not preplanned the attack.  Well, no shit.  He was trying to drive a _train _into the ship.  

Did you see the pics?  He wasn't even friggin' close.  I mean, he could probably see the ship from where he was but how the hell did he possibly think he could reach it with a train?!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 2, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> He told authorities he had not preplanned the attack.  Well, no shit.  He was trying to drive a _train _into the ship.
> 
> Did you see the pics?  He wasn't even friggin' close.  I mean, he could probably see the ship from where he was but how the hell did he possibly think he could reach it with a train?!



Not sure his intent was to actually reach the ship but to raise awareness of the pending Government takeover. Though the Government has already taken over so I'm not really sure where he was going with that thought.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Not sure his intent was to actually reach the ship but to raise awareness of the pending Government takeover. Though the Government has already taken over so I'm not really sure where he was going with that thought.


See! Now you’re aware


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> See! Now you’re aware



Then I must ram a train into an airplane in the sky to raise more awareness!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Then I must ram a train into an airplane in the sky to raise more awareness!



A sub into a plane.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 3, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Then I must ram a train into an airplane in the sky to raise more awareness!


This is like when my dog jumps up and barks at the birds flying overhead...


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 3, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> A sub into a plane.


I did it in Battlefield 4.  Don’t see what the problem is


----------



## AWP (Apr 3, 2020)

Confirm distance to the 747, Vasily. One ping only.


----------

